# Fezarri Wire Peak?



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

i have been very impressed that every time I have called Fezarri, someone answers the phone which makes me more inclined to purchase a Wire Peak than the Decoy, Fantic,.....
Also, money back if you do not like it is amazing.

So here's my dilemma before i buy my next e mtn bike.
1. i feel the Shimano motor has been surpassed by the new Brose (and battery) that the Levo's use.
2. Any reports if the new Bosch motor with the normal sized chainring will be a contender to compete with the new Brose or current Shimano?
3. Is the hybrid wheel size that bikes like the Decoy and Fantic have the future or a passing fad?

thanks
highroad


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

1) Shimano motor is good enough. 70nM is plenty.
2) Anybody’s guess, but since the motor will be on many bikes, probably a contender.
3) Everyone should just use 27.5 inch wheels.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Yamaha is proven. They have the more experience.
The bike you buy will be old in 9 months.
Just buy used.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

The bike industry, especially the mtb industry, is driven by the need for profit. So many of the iconic "game-changer" developments, which all have positive attributes, are driven by the need to make riders buy new bikes. This pattern is a corporate scripture, and it's not gonna change so long as fanboys and girls will pay money just to advertise a product for the company for free. 

We're basically either rubes or suckers on this bus. A few bozos too.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I like the Fezarri and would have gotten one if I didnt get such a good deal elsewhere. I wouldnt really worry about anyones motor. They are all plenty good.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

You are way over thinking this. 
I rode the wire peak. It handles well. It has similar handling to the Levo. The levo is quieter, but not by a huge amount. the levo motor is not silent, especially in trail or turbo modes. 

the better value is the Wire peak. You get a good suspension set up right out of the box with the wire peak. The levo requires upgrades. The levo integration, motor and feel are supurb.

Also, if you don't like the wire peak, they offer a 30 return policy.


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

My Wire Peak Pro has been exceptionally reliable and Fezzari has been very responsive to questions and parts/pieces requests. I'm glad I was able to save a ton of money and get top rated kit. Right now, I'm running a 29" front wheel with a huge 2.6w DHF II on it and the 27.5 rear with a 2.8w MM. My chip is flipped to the 29" setting. I don't do a lot of downhill and ride a ton of soft, soft stuff so keeping the front light is job #1. If I wanted a more front weighted bias, I'd take the 27.5 off and put on the 29" with a 2.6w NN.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the responses

When you come from 50 years of motos on similar trails, more power or in this case assistance is desired. 
Thats why the 90nm that the new Brose claims looks appealing.

Regarding new motor technology.
4-5 years ago the Bosch CX was well regarded.
I have been riding it for 2-1/2 years and disliked it from day one even though it has been totally reliable.
The internal resistance on the old CX when the battery dies makes the bike miserable.
Apparently the new CX has fixed what I do not like about the old CX.
They say the new Brose also has no drag when the battery dies.

Has anyone ridden the new Bosch or Brose?
The Shimano gets good reviews except for noise and internal resistance when the battery dies.
Any comments on the Shimano internal resistance?
Thanks again
highroad


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

highroad 2 said:


> Thanks for the responses
> 
> When you come from 50 years of motos on similar trails, more power or in this case assistance is desired.
> Thats why the 90nm that the new Brose claims looks appealing.
> ...


Buying an Ebike is an option, not a must.
Do legal stuff that you enjoy.
You can buy a Yamaha and a second battery to feel you have a large tank.
No need to focus on new,, just proven and reliable. With 2x500Wh any Yamaha will please you, 2017-2020. I feel my 2017 500Wh is plenty.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a great review: https://reviews.mtbr.com/fezzari-wire-peak-elite-e-bike-first-ride-review
My Tazer is Shimano equipped, the 70nm is plenty powerful going up hill.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> Here's a great review: https://reviews.mtbr.com/fezzari-wire-peak-elite-e-bike-first-ride-review
> My Tazer is Shimano equipped, the 70nm is plenty powerful going up hill.


Well i did not get that memo.
When did an ad became a review?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ask my wife which system she likes and she'll tell you that her Levi bikes were jumpy and to control from a standstill, whereas the Pivot is much easier to manage, ie more tractable.

She doesn't know which bike has what motor, but I do, and I had the same experience with the Levo, which is why I bought her the Pivot, Shimano Steps rides very well, only down side is the motor/gearbox is loud.



highroad 2 said:


> i have been very impressed that every time I have called Fezarri, someone answers the phone which makes me more inclined to purchase a Wire Peak than the Decoy, Fantic,.....
> Also, money back if you do not like it is amazing.
> 
> So here's my dilemma before i buy my next e mtn bike.
> ...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

33red said:


> Well i did not get that memo.
> When did an ad became a review?


Did you read the article? Or just watched the video from manufacture? It was written by a fellow MTBR member JC wages, who bought the bike with his own money.
JCwages even has a question and answer post here: https://forums.mtbr.com/fezzari/wire-peak-ebike-model-q-1095905.html


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> Did you read the article? Or just watched the video from manufacture? It was written by a fellow MTBR member JC wages, who bought the bike with his own money.
> JCwages even has a question and answer post here: https://forums.mtbr.com/fezzari/wire-peak-ebike-model-q-1095905.html


Thanks for the link. I will check it out after my ride.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Ask my wife which system she likes and she'll tell you that her Levi bikes were jumpy and to control from a standstill, whereas the Pivot is much easier to manage, ie more tractable.
> 
> She doesn't know which bike has what motor, but I do, and I had the same experience with the Levo, which is why I bought her the Pivot, Shimano Steps rides very well, only down side is the motor/gearbox is loud.


The Specialized Levo is extremely tunable using either Mission Control or Blevo apps. Power delivery as well as assist amount should be set within the App to make the bike perform the way you prefer. A 100 lb rider needs very different settings than a 200 lb rider. Power Delivery on the 2019 Levo is very smooth and natural.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Differing opinions on the Levo motor!
Smooth and natural versus jumpy from a standstill.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have a Levo but I do have a Brose S and am quite happy with it and don't really see any need for change at all.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

highroad 2 said:


> Differing opinions on the Levo motor!
> Smooth and natural versus jumpy from a standstill.


The motors behavior is very dependent on the firmware and tuning set by the software. Specialized has been great on offering new and different firmware to meet peoples concerns, first it was firmware for better battery management then firmware to make it smoother. As the consumer you chose if you want to update. Have fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I appreciate the education regarding "firmware and tuning set by the software" to control the Brose motors behavior.
Is the Brose motor of the major motor suppliers (Bosch, Shimano, Yamaha..) the only one that gives this tuning option?
Or is it Specialized that makes it possible with their Mission Control?
I have been riding a Bosch CX for several years and am not aware of any self tuning options for it other than going to a dealer and having the firmware updated and having the emtb feature installed


----------

